# What Substrate?



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

While I may know a bit, I know that I don't know enough chemistry to answer the following:
What blasting sand is suitable and locally available.
Our Blasting Abrasives - Blastrite
Has a list if abraisives ranging from bauxite to mineral slag with chemical compositions and mds sheets. 
Can anyone help me out with this as I've finally shelled out for a Big tank (well, I had a 15g, now I'm just over 60g with a Juwel Rio 240!

cb


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Are you wanting to do a planted aquarium?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Planted on a budget.
Thanks,
cb


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't.
Those people deal in "specialty items" which are (likely) not suited for fish. I believe the "mineral slag" is referred to as "black beauty"
and some on here use it but it is very abrasive and I believe that when fish glance their self off the bottom due to irritations
that they would harm their slime coat with that stuff.
What you want to call any of those type places which might be listed in say the yellow pages(including that one) and ask for would be
plain #4 blasting sand. Going back many moons...it was $8 for a 100lb sack. It has particles ranging from the a in sack to the size of
a letter O. Better yet I'll give you a picture so you will know.
As far as that Black Beauty...
Someone may chime in/w a link that has it. It's been in threads lately. under "A cheap source for"...not the title of the thread and
sorry I can't remember that.


You will likely be told that you need to maintain a "balance" between Ferts/lights/Co2(Excel or API Co2 Booster) and I do believe likewise that
as you get further from a balance the more you court algae. The guidelines are simple...the fine tuning is, well you'll see but let's say challenging.
As most plants respond well to water borne ferts API Leaf Zone or Sea Chem Flourish Comprehensive is mostly all you need and just use half of
what they recommend and you won't need the Excel. You don't "need" any of that if you stick to low tech. Single T8 bulb and gravel. But do yourself a favor and get
a good bulb like the Zoo Med Ultra Sun so you will have good visible light/w only one bulb(or an Aqueon Full Spectrum).


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not new to planted tanks or high light. I like bright lights and short photoperiods, working with my fish and natural fert production as far as possible.
Mineral slag seems to have a decent size distribution but I'm more concerned about chemical properties than anything else.
I'm happy to pick over it for nasties.
Your reply suggests that none of this is suitable. I understand that this could be your opinion but i can't decipher which way you are leaning in your post.
Cb


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Without a better understanding of exactly what they were I'd pass on all of them. Found it for you at last.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/cheap-black-sand-comparison-spectraquartz-ceramaquartz-41856.html
I use that which I gave you the picture of. It's plain sand in a large grain. Sold by some "mom and pop" pet stores in 2/5lb bags
so if you decided to get that and went to a blasting yard for it I would ask to see the actual product, not just the bag.
That stuff they call Blastrite on your link could be the same as what is on the link I just gave you.
I may or may not be the one to trust in these things as I'm the wild card who likes and cultivates hair algae in my tank.
That is a ten G/w T5 lights and lots of ferts/Excel and un-vacuumed gravel of the same type as what is in my pix. In fact that pix
is of the bag which is what was left over after I put it in the tank. Co-signing what you said about natural ferts, I don't vacuum.
Why take out minerals and then put in ferts ? Ammonia is a byproduct of that fish waste breaking down(which is between that gravel) 
but does the beneficial bacteria not colonize per food level ? And once it finishes breaking down it becomes ferts.
But that's my hillbilly mind at work and remember I do cultivate algae...so...
But the gravel is about to be replaced by high tech substrate so everything in there will be high tech. But I still will not vacuum it.
Besides I've read numerous articles about the plants using the ammonia and nitrates. Four hrs from now I'm going "collecting"
in the Ouachita National Forest. Starting at about 6:30 or so actually. This may well be the last picture of that tank before it was
re done/w the substrate. I took it to be sure the new SD card worked. And that is that gravel in there.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=23137&size=1[/img[/url]

That potted plant is just till the sub is replaced and then will be planted.
BTW these lights are on for 8 hrs. How many hrs do you leave yours on for ?


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

One comment on the abrasive nature of Coal Slag Black Beauty/Diamond. The term abrasive can mean anything and does not necessarily correspond to sharpness, For example round glass beads could be used for abrasive and they are round and smooth.

There are many people who use the Black Diamond and have bottom dwellers with no problems. As far as Chemistry goes it is inert and should not affect your water chemistry at all. The risk is always that these products are not designed for aquariums but that does not mean that they don't work great. I love my spectraquartz. It is not designed for aquariums but is the exact same stuff as Tahitian moon sand but at less than half the cost.

Only you can make the final call but I feel it is neither that sharp and is safe for your aquarium.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I got a 50kg bag of slag to try out - cost me about $11.
Now I don't know what to do with it.
I gave it a quick rinse and grabbed a handful. Lots of needles in it - say 50-60 per handful.
It's not hearsay - some of the blasting products are really quite bad.
Sure, the chance of injury with a relatively light substrate is low to moderate but injury chance from substrate should be nil.
Live and learn I guess.
cb


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

What brand? Also at least your only out $11. There are still other options that can be cost effective on a big tank.


----------

